# Huey P Long



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Funny how you look at the train world differently after getting back into modeling, I notice every track, train, and bridge I pass now. I live in a city with one of the longest train bridges in the USA, the Huey P Long Bridge right outside New Orleans. I was passing by it the other day, and there were double stack freight cars as far as the eye could see and this is partial shot of the incline (it goes on forever to the right). Couldn't get an angle to shoot the bridge how I wanted.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It has sometimes been described as the longest rail bridge in the US, but the nearby Norfolk Southern Lake Pontchartrain Bridge, at 5.8 miles (9.3 km), is.


wikipepia.

It is still down there with you. cool pics I wonder what that crain is doing?


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, I passed the other bridge my whole life (didn't even know that was technically the longest), not that impressive of a bridge because it's just flat run about 20 ft. above the waterline, but the Huey P inclines up to over 150ft in the air and crosses the mighty Mississippi River.

The crane is working ona project to expand the automobile lanes. As long as the train bridge is, the automoblie bridge meets up with it and crosses the river. It used to two 9' lanes (in each direction) with no shoulder, pretty scary to cross especially if you had an 18 wheeler on your side. 

It is now going to be three 12' lanes with a shoulder in each direction, with the dual train tracks going through the middle.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

During the past 5 or 6 months, I have seen that bridge, maybe 30 or 40 times and never once saw a train using it. Didn't Huey run into some political & legal problems over the funding for the bridge?


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Interesting fact about thE Huey P Long bridge: the reason for its height is to ensure that only tug boats can get under it. It's lower height prevents foreign ocean container and tankers from taking their cargo up the Mississippi. So, foreign and us she need to offload in NO and then US tugs have to take north from there. Ultimate job security.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

seabilliau said:


> Interesting fact about thE Huey P Long bridge: the reason for its height is to ensure that only tug boats can get under it. It's lower height prevents foreign ocean container and tankers from taking their cargo up the Mississippi. So, foreign and us she need to offload in NO and then US tugs have to take north from there. Ultimate job security.


wow that was a great idea..


----------

